# bacon hangers



## dave17a (Nov 30, 2013)

Building a smoke house and was wondering, in yourall's opinion, what size hanger(width) do you prefer and why. Did bacon last year and just laid on racks in old leaky smoker. Have read that hanging is much better.

                                                      Thanks, Dave


----------



## goliath (Dec 1, 2013)

HI DAVE

i have done it on the racks and it turned out nice, i built a bigger smoker and bought the bacon racks (hooks) and hung it. will see what the difference is as i just did 2 sides yesterday  im just an apprentice but if you follow the boys on here ya cant go wrong.


----------



## dave17a (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks Rat. Guess it don't even matter. Just know there are an inch difference I think in hangers and bellies are about 8-10" wide i recolect.


----------



## goliath (Dec 1, 2013)

i have a pic posted of the bacon in my smoker hanging by the hangers, actually pretty slick !!!!


----------

